# Feeding phasmids to mantids



## Unscene (Sep 27, 2006)

I was just wondering if young phasmids would make suitable food for mantids,since I am constantly overrun with hatchlings and cannot always find homes for them and figured this may be an option (of course I would not feed the mantis on them exclusively!).It almost seems a waste destroying them in the freezer...

I know that many young phasmids are sold off as feeder food to reptiles and tropical fish,but I'm not sure if they are suitable for mantids or not since i am aware some species release a nasty liquid when threatened,or are just plain distasteful.


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2006)

If the mantis catches them and eats them then it can be used as food. Mantids know what they cannot eat. If it tastes bad they will drop it.


----------



## Unscene (Sep 30, 2006)

Well,the little fella has decided anyway for now phasmids nymphs are a threat rather than food,he rears back and "punches" them if they come too close,and if they persist in invading his space he jumps back a few inches.

I'll try them again on his next moult,but in the meanwhile he seems quite content with craneflies and lacewings.


----------



## clemsonfight (Oct 2, 2006)

> Well,the little fella has decided anyway for now phasmids nymphs are a threat rather than food,he rears back and "punches" them if they come too close,and if they persist in invading his space he jumps back a few inches.I'll try them again on his next moult,but in the meanwhile he seems quite content with craneflies and lacewings.


I've fed a phasmid to a mantis once.....but it was an adult mantis so I'm not sure about nymphs. I guess it could be afraid of it.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, which phasmid species did you use?


----------



## benmoore (Oct 20, 2006)

My mantids loved eating my indian stick insects when I had a load of little ones...

the mantid nymphs would happily tuck into insects much larger then themselves! and somehow finish the dam things!


----------

